# Gaggia Carezza Filter Basket Size



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone advise the diameter of the filter basket for the Carezza please?

Also, is the steam wand on a ball joint or not?

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

54 mm I believe


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I might shy away from it and go for the Classic instead on that basis.

I believe the Carezza also doesn't have a solenoid?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Classic is probably a better bet.


----------

